# Hello



## Logan D. (Jul 17, 2014)

My name is Logan and I'm from Missouri. I'm currently working on a master's in plant breeding, but mice seem like an interesting "side project". Just looking to learn something new and have a little fun.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

